# Over powering jet boats



## ace man (Apr 14, 2011)

Any one ever over power one mine is a 18-60 blazer with a 250HO and its out of control thinking about going to replace it with a 200 :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2011)

ace man said:


> Any one ever over power one mine is a 18-60 blazer with a 250HO and its out of control thinking about going to replace it with a 200 :shock:



I have a 1756 with a 225 Merc. Overkill indeed, but not out of control. It was a package deal that I couldn't pass up. Very nice boat to fish out of....don't use it to go fast all that often, and it's heavy enough with all my gear that I only top out at 50mph by GPS.


----------



## georgiaken (Apr 14, 2011)

"Only"

In a dream for me


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats it like to have an over powered boat? :lol: 

I'm always lookin for bigger motor,& no I'm not interested in your motor :lol:


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes that would be an ideal problem....to have a motor that would be a peice of cake to get rid of....and a boat that can handle it. If it were me, I would just go with a little less throttle. Or mod the ship out of it...adding some weight. Or just hammer down and let it scare ya a little....fear usually turns to fun!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2011)

My gas bill....running about 35-40mph is out of this world. If I run WOT....then I get about an hour before my tank is empty. Not much fun at all. Last weekend, my gas bill on the boat alone was over $75.00 and that was fishing for 6 hours for 2 days. Out of those 12 hours fishing....I ran the motor maybe 2 - 2 1/2 hours. Trolled the rest. I know I'm blessed, and not trying to complain...but it has it's setbacks too.


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 14, 2011)

That is exactly why I got rid of my bass boat. My 250 would drink waay more than I could afford to feed her. It was nothing to spend $200 on a weekend of heavy fishing. That and the $400 a month payment. I don't miss her one bit. My current boat is $20 a weekend..and that's about 30 hours of fishin. My next build will be oriented with skinny water jetting..and I think most jets are thirsty.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally, don't think it's possible. Over kill is never enough. I know a guy that's got a 150hp v6 merc on a 17' 48" that will run atleast 65mph and get there in a hurry. A wise man once told me "if you can't drive it wide open down river you don't need to be driving it" :mrgreen:


----------

